# news help



## nsds20 (Jun 30, 2003)

I read in Car and Driver that there will be an RS3 coming to the U.S. in around 2006 or later. It said it would pull around 350. I'm not sure this is true or not.


----------



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: news help (nsds20)*

Everything from insiders on this website to magazine articles say its going to happen, whether it comes to the states or not is another question. I've told my dealer to put me on a list already. That is going to be one killer car if it comes here. A few tweaks and your well over 400 h.p.








Phil


----------



## Gramps004 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: news help (I love pizza)*

We have to wait until 2006? whatup!!! Are there any available now. Can you ask your dealer to put me on the list also. Does he give special rates?


----------

